# Does Guitar Rig 6 sound better than 5?



## Chamberfield (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm a big fan of Guitar Rig 5, but was never crazy about the sound quality. I haven't purchased 6 yet, but was wondering if any owners noticed a bump in sound quality, or is it the same engine with some new effects?


----------



## labornvain (Feb 27, 2021)

Guitar rig 6 has 3 new amplifiers that are definitely better than those of the previous version.

The new amps employ a new technology called ICM (Intelligent circuit modelling) which is based on machine learning.

So the old amps sound about the same, but the new ones sound better.

So native instruments has essentially joined the likes of Neural DSP in implementing machine learning to model circuits.

There's a pretty cool write-up about it here:









Behind the scenes of GUITAR RIG 6’s Intelligent Circuit Modeling | Native Instruments Blog


Find out how this pioneering tech uses neural networks and algorithms to make guitar amps sing.




blog.native-instruments.com





Cheers


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 28, 2021)

Excellent! I had no idea there was new tech behind the amps. Thanks for the link.


----------



## C.Franzén (Feb 28, 2021)

I would really like to recommend amplitube 5 MAX. Super versatile


----------



## Technostica (Feb 28, 2021)

Will someone please wake me when they get to Guitar Rig 11.
The sustain should be infinite by then.
You probably won't even have to wake me as it will cut through my slumber and touch my soul.


----------



## GNP (Feb 28, 2021)

Guitar Rig 6 places alot more emphasis on IRs, which make a huge difference.

However, I only use Guitar Rig as a cinematic instrument, rather than an emulation of genres. So there's really not much of a different for me.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 4, 2021)

I do think Guitar Rig 6 is an improvement over 5. I've got Amplitube 5 also which is superior in many ways but I have gone back to GR6 for some specific tones I preferred in certain projects. Always good to have the options available.


----------



## ZenBYD (Mar 4, 2021)

Amplitube 5 is a better guitar amp sim, in my opinion.

I love Guitar Rig for general processing - I often end up using it on vocal tracks via a send... you can get some very creative effects with it... worth thinking about if you're looking for a more versatile processor


----------



## Tremendouz (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm really digging Overloud TH-U myself as an all-in-one solution for guitar tones but unless you find a good deal it's very expensive and Guitar Rig (5) has some more interesting, experimental presets if that's what you're looking for while the TH-U presets are more "down to earth"


----------



## RobbertZH (Mar 4, 2021)

I do have Amplitube (version 4 ?) and when going to a new pc, I have not installed it anymore.
The edition of Amplitube I have has lots of presets, but many of those (when loaded) reported that I had to buy add-ons before they functioned and sounded correctly. I found this highly irritating. I always wondered why having these presets at all when they do not function in a specific edition.

Has this been changed in the latest version of Amplitube?

And back to the question of the original poster: I also have and use GuitarRig 5 and have not updated yet to version 6. It did not help that the upgrade price was not cheap.


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2021)

While I use Guitar Rig quite a bit for sound design purposes, Scuffham S-Gear and Neural DSP amps are miles ahead of GR and Amplitube purely for guitar amps IMO.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Mar 4, 2021)

I like Guitar Rig version 6 much better than 5. As mentioned, better implementation of impulse responses and some improved amp models make for a superior sound.

Unless you have specific guitar amp needs, I don't see any reason why someone couldn't use it as their main amp modeler.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 5, 2021)

I just posted a whole rant then deleted it because I thought the title of the post said Guitar pro and not guitar rig lol.


----------



## cqd (Mar 5, 2021)

Audio Assault Re-Amp..

40 bucks frequently.. really beats out a lot of them these days..


----------

